# Replay en airplay , seul le son passe



## jaybear (27 Février 2011)

Si j'ouvre un fichier en replay sur M6 ou TF1 , et que je le balance en airplay sur mon ATV2 , seul le son passe , je suppose que  cela est en raison du format video ??? 

Et oui , peut etre une question de béotien , mais il en faut ... 
Merci votre confirmation . 

je signale que airplay fonctionne autrement pour les fichiers dans i tunes .


----------



## raymondcorn (2 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

dans cydia installe le paquet "AirVideoEnabler"


----------



## tof19 (3 Mars 2011)

Attends le 11 mars et la mise a jour en4.3 et ton problème sera résolu.


----------



## jaybear (3 Mars 2011)

tof19 a dit:


> Attends le 11 mars et la mise a jour en4.3 et ton problème sera résolu.


 

Oui , c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre hier soir ... 
Merci


----------



## ErickH67 (12 Mars 2011)

Bon
On est en 4.3 et le problème est toujours le même
Que le son, pas l'image
Chez vous aussi?
Une solution?
Merci


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Mars 2011)

ErickH67 a dit:


> Bon
> On est en 4.3 et le problème est toujours le même
> Que le son, pas l'image
> Chez vous aussi?
> ...



En fait je me suis fait avoir aussi ; je pensais que toutes ces applications allaient pouvoir transmettre l'image uniquement grâce à la mise à jour iOS 4.3.
En fait Apple y a introduit la possibilité pour les développeurs d'introduire cette fonction dans leurs applications...
Il faut donc attendre que les applications soient mises à jour, si elle le sont, mais il n'y a pas de raison pour que ce ne soit pas le cas.


----------



## nemo62 (25 Mars 2011)

ErickH67 a dit:


> Bon
> On est en 4.3 et le problème est toujours le même
> Que le son, pas l'image
> Chez vous aussi?
> ...



Bonsoir, 

Même constat pour moi ce soir : image + son sur iPhone 4 (iOS 4.3) mais que le son sur la TV via Apple TV 2.

Toujours pas de solution ?


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Mars 2011)

nemo62 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Même constat pour moi ce soir : image + son sur iPhone 4 (iOS 4.3) mais que le son sur la TV via Apple TV 2.
> 
> Toujours pas de solution ?



La réponse est au dessus de ton post.


----------



## nemo62 (26 Mars 2011)

Il faut donc attendre les MAJ des développeurs d'applications si je comprends bien. Pas forcément gagné...


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Mars 2011)

Non...
Mais ça vient petit à petit...


----------



## niz91 (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai testé avec tf1, w9 et l'application ligue 1 d'orange.
quand j'active airplay il n'y a que licône du son et donc je ne peu que partager le son mais après avoir installé "airvideoenabler", j'ai une nouvelle icone avec la video.
par contre ca ne marche pas j'ai un message d'erreur du type impossible de lancer la vidéo sur le macbook.
Je suppose que les application elles mêmes sont bridées, en espérant qu'il y ai un hack qui permette de passer cette protection.


----------



## davidcaro2 (14 Octobre 2011)

Bien sur, après maj ios5, recopie video impossible dans les applications replay M6 et w9 ( pas essayé francetv et TF1)

Je suis degouté parçe que ça marchait bien avec airvideoenabler, plus qu à attendre le  jailbreak !!


----------

